# NGD The Iceman cometh



## Michael T (Oct 2, 2012)

This was my project over the past month or so.



Mahogany body (Beveled lower horn, added belly route & reshaped heel)
Tung oil finish
7620 neck (Reshaped to UV profile & tung oiled)
Lo Pro 7 Bridge
BKP Aftermath battleworn pups
Single volume, Push pull pot functions as pup selector also.
All cavity covers attached with magnets
Trial fit on the cavity covers till I get some Mahogany pieces to redo.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 2, 2012)

*stands and claps. Slowly intensifying the claps*

Great job sir!


----------



## GiantBaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice. Is that a Perle body?


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is awesome. 
Turned out very good man!


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks super neat man.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Michael T (Oct 2, 2012)

GiantBaba said:


> Very nice. Is that a Perle body?



Yes sir, contacted Nate about getting one without any of the holes predrilled for pots & such and 3 weeks later I had a fresh off the press Iceman.

Nate is excellent to deal with, great communication and quality product.


----------



## that short guy (Oct 2, 2012)

Fuck you dude!!!!

Congrats that thing is amazing.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 2, 2012)

That is lovely, man - it came together perfectly.


----------



## Cappleton23 (Oct 2, 2012)

definitely the most awesome iceman I've ever seen. props dude


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 2, 2012)

Thread title a reference to this??


----------



## kamello (Oct 2, 2012)

Ibanez srsly needs to start producing a good quality 7string Iceman


dude, this is sick!


----------



## ASoC (Oct 3, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Thread title a reference to this??




Actually, "The Iceman Cometh" is a play from the 1940s


----------



## Heroin (Oct 3, 2012)

..........................?.....................?.................?!?!?!!?!??!!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?!?!...!!!!!!!!    


edit: I seriously can't get over how beautiful your guitar is, I had to make it my facebook photo cover hahahah. the guitar is unbelievably classy yet metal at the same time, love it.


----------



## Lagtastic (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh hell yes!


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 3, 2012)

This thing is amazing, looks so good.

I seriously back that Ibanez need to do a production model 7-String Iceman, that shit would be amazing.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 3, 2012)

Those bevels on the horn look godly. Awesome looking guitar. Also +1 for making me reminisce about Bioshock with the title.


----------



## jwade (Oct 3, 2012)

I absolutely love that. There is only one guitar I've waited for longer than the Iceman to be announced as a 7, and that's a Gibson SG. 

Congrats on having one of the most kickass guitars I've ever seen. 

If you ever want to sell that&#8230;


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn guitar, you sexy.

Well done man.

Well done.


----------



## DoomJazz (Oct 3, 2012)

How much? Check will be in the mail as soon as number is posted


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Oct 3, 2012)

All of the above. Absolutely amazing.

I can't help but think, you should of made some custom pickup covers for that. Pale Moon Ebony or some lighter shade mahogany.

Nonetheless, you sir are the motts!


----------



## cronux (Oct 3, 2012)

seems kinda small on the pics (body-wise) but still looks epic!

happy NGD!


----------



## Majkel (Oct 3, 2012)

I've dreamed of this guitar for years.

This is it.


----------



## xxvicarious (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally finished it! Looks great, man!


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful work man, looks awesome!


----------



## Deckard (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing! I love Icemans (I have one myself) and this is absolutely fantastic. I would love to see more Iceman models from Ibanez.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ironbird (Oct 3, 2012)

Deckard said:


> Amazing! I love Icemans (I have one myself) and this is absolutely fantastic. I would love to see more Iceman models from Ibanez.
> 
> Congratulations!



Words right out of my mouth. 

Your Iceman build is the mother of all Iceman builds.


----------



## georg_f (Oct 3, 2012)

looks amazing!


----------



## petervindel (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome guitar man! 
Congrats


----------



## jordanky (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic job on those bevels dude, you're too good at that stuff!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice guitar man! HNGD!!


----------



## isispelican (Oct 3, 2012)

amazing job man!


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Oct 3, 2012)

God damnth these jeans are not fit for this thread.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 3, 2012)

Beauty....... Well done sir, job well done.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 3, 2012)

dude. that is one sexy fucking iceman...wow

just wow, good good job dude


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 3, 2012)

I really like how that turned out! I've wanted a 7- or 8-string Iceman for years, and that's the bee's tits.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Oct 3, 2012)

That is beautiful. Just wow.


----------



## GXPO (Oct 3, 2012)

That came together real nice. 

Those Bevels look awesome! How did you do them if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 77zark77 (Oct 3, 2012)

Stunning ! I love it ! Congratulations


----------



## Michael T (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys are awesome. Its been finished for a couple weeks and I just wasn't sure if it was nice enough & me happy enough with the finished product to actutally post for my SSO family to see.




Heroin said:


> I seriously can't get over how beautiful your guitar is, I had to make it my facebook photo cover hahahah. the guitar is unbelievably classy yet metal at the same time, love it.



 Thanks man that is just way too cool considering how many awesome guitars there are out there, I'm honored.



GXPO said:


> That came together real nice.
> 
> Those Bevels look awesome! How did you do them if you don't mind my asking?



Thank you. I'm old school I guess, All the body carving was done by hand with wood rasp and files.  I feel you have better control over the final product like that. A bit more time consuming but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## theleem (Oct 3, 2012)

Unbelievable job man, beautiful guitar!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic job, that guitar is stunning!!!


----------



## metale (Oct 3, 2012)

I love it, man. Looks great.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 3, 2012)

incredible work!


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 3, 2012)

Siiiick! The pickup covers look perfectly matched to the finish.

HNGD!


----------



## Kro497 (Oct 3, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## Forrest_H (Oct 3, 2012)

Good god.


----------



## stratjacket (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice guitar, great work. Did you do something to the fretboard? Normally I'm not a big rosewood fretboard fan, but that board looks darker, nicer than most.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Oct 3, 2012)

I want a guitar just like this. Where'd you get the body?


----------



## Uno Mas (Oct 3, 2012)

Amazing! Now if only Ibanez would make this and give you credit.


----------



## Zoosadist (Oct 3, 2012)

Your guitar... is F-CKIN' AWESOME.


----------



## kflem (Oct 3, 2012)

That is undeniably cool


----------



## kruneh (Oct 4, 2012)

What an awesome finish, I love it.
Always thought the Iceman was a cool shape, and it looks so good in mahogany.
Great choice of pickup covers too.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh god yes. I. Fucking. Love. Icemans. 

Lucky duck.


----------



## implicit (Oct 4, 2012)

fuck me... so unbelievably jelly, i love the iceman body shape. that thing is beautiful man, HNGD.


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 4, 2012)

this came out amazing! almost makes me want one xD
HNGD


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 5, 2012)

That looks awesome! I want to make a 7 string destroyer if i can. Where did you get the neck from?


----------



## Jontain (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice man, really nice. I especially like the carving around the horn!


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Oct 5, 2012)

holy damn that is pure sex!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Oct 5, 2012)

Love your work, bro! But this is THE BEST BY FAR!!!!!


----------



## Jakke (Oct 5, 2012)

I came in expecting a rape scene



Solid guitar man, came out awesome


----------



## TGN (Oct 6, 2012)

Amazing looking!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Oct 6, 2012)

That is incredible. And i bet she plays well too. (?) 


Now we just have to convince Ibanez to make that a production model  ..Prestige series maybe. I would buy one as soon as possible.


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 6, 2012)

i was looking at perle bodies on ebay, would a 7321 neck fit one of them?


----------



## sear (Oct 6, 2012)

The Iceman is one of the most underrated guitar shapes out there. They just look cool, like nothing else (maybe a Les Paul's angrier brother?) and the black stain on that wood grain is just awesome. You did a sweet job with yours.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 7, 2012)

My boner... It will not go away!! HNGD!!!


----------



## jake7doyle (Oct 7, 2012)

that looks incredible man, by far the best iceman ive ever seen. HNGD!


----------



## Rain (Oct 8, 2012)

^I agree. Easily the sexiest Iceman EVER!


----------



## cult-leader-of-djent (Oct 9, 2012)

Soooo much want !


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm a fan of the finish.


----------



## 27duuude (Oct 9, 2012)

A-fucking-mazing. I've always loved the iceman shape ever since I saw darren from System of a Down play one.

I do have one question, how are you going to deal with the neck dive?


----------



## metallic1 (Oct 11, 2012)

thats by far the nicest iceman iv ever seen., iv never really been a fan of them, but iv changed my mind. exellent work dude


----------



## Valnob (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my God !!!!!!! This iceman looks so good !

I remember when I first saw the Iceman of Daron Malakian (the custom painted fluo, not the signature limited), I had the same "GOSH !"


----------



## Da Butt Bandit (Apr 26, 2016)

Where did you find the neck?


----------



## Da Butt Bandit (Apr 26, 2016)

any RG im pretty sure


----------



## DeathChord (Apr 26, 2016)

Awesome, you really nailed it on this! HNGD


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 26, 2016)

Da Butt Bandit said:


> any RG im pretty sure



Nice 4 year old necrobump just so you can ask a question then answer it yourself  

Just FYI, you can always PM (private message) someone on here if you want to ask the person a question. Better chance of reply than them seeing a reply in their 4 year old thread and it avoids people that don't take the time to look posting Happy NGD's.


Rev.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Apr 27, 2016)

Wasn't there a build thread for this that also got necro'd?

Fwiw, its a beautiful guitar.


----------



## awake69 (Apr 27, 2016)

That is straight up awesome! Well done!!!


----------

